# Coast King Imperal



## drwood (Jul 3, 2012)

Picked this bike up today,the only problem was a little dusty. From 1-10 condition wise ,its a 10. Bought it from a friend of mine and a fellow Caber..


----------



## jd56 (Jul 3, 2012)

Again nice!!!!  
and Finally here too.

Love the Huffy chromed framed bikes...Imperial, don't see many if any.

Nice investment...might be because it has a tanklight....lol


----------

